# Marina's new tank (Pic heavy)



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Well, I found out yesterday that Marina's cave was stressing her out. I'm assuming it way the light was reflecting off of it... because it only occurred when the light was on. After the light turned off she lost the stress stripes. Sooo this gave me a reason to go shopping for plants and a new decoration!  I redid her tank last night, and she no longer has her stripes, and she is happy as can be. I'm amazed at what can stress a female betta out lol...this is such a learning process (they are just so different than males).

[


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful tank!!! I like that sphinx.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have such a hard time finding decor for the tanks. I literally go to Petsmart and stand there for 40-60 minutes just trying to decide. I think it took me 45 minutes to decide yesterday.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It looks great!! What kind of plants do you have? I LOVE my hornwort. Great for sororitys and spawning tanks.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I have such a hard time finding decor for the tanks. I literally go to Petsmart and stand there for 40-60 minutes just trying to decide. I think it took me 45 minutes to decide yesterday.


same here but it took me 2 hours to chose i was looking for gravel (i didnt get anything lol)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> It looks great!! What kind of plants do you have? I LOVE my hornwort. Great for sororitys and spawning tanks.


I have Red _Cryptocoryne wendtii_, _Cryptocoryne undulata_, and Kleiner Bar Sword. The sword is a hybrid between _Echinodorus barthii_ and _Echinodorus uruguayensis_. And that tiny little bit of pennywort is the last reminisce of a failed attempt of plants from Maryland. I bought $20 worth of plants at my boyfriend's fish store (which is 2.5 hours from my hometown). I brought them home, and they all died. I'm assuming of shock from different water ph's and quality. But that last little piece is blooming well...so I have high hopes lol. The other small piece of plant is a propagation of one of the wendtii's I got.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! I love the sphinx! the whole set up looks great 

~TPF


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I have such a hard time finding decor for the tanks. I literally go to Petsmart and stand there for 40-60 minutes just trying to decide. I think it took me 45 minutes to decide yesterday.


lol, same then i get all distracted and look at the other tanks, and the fish, and the heaters..... i could go on and on! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! You're tank looks great!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

veganchick said:


> lol, same then i get all distracted and look at the other tanks, and the fish, and the heaters..... i could go on and on! lol


I usually try to go before work, that way I HAVE a reason to leave and not spend the whole evening in there lol.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

oh my, I'm in love with the Sphinx! 8D <33
I really love your set-up :3

Haha, I take forever in looking at all the fish stuff too....I always have to inspect each and every decoration because I'm curious like that x3


----------



## TrexMadi (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, Marina is so pretty! I love her colour. It always amazes me how beautiful they can become, especially males!

I also love that sphinx. Over here in Australia we don't have petbarn or any of those other big-name stores, but I found a nice little store that keep their bettas in 5 gallon tanks as opposed to the usual jars and cups! I can spend a whole day there just planning what my soon-to-be pet betta's tank will look like.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks great and I am so happy to know I am not the only one that takes forever to decide on decorations. LOL I have several times bought them then took them back because I decided it was not the right one.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh I love it!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

it looks great, but even though some of the plants "melt" like the cryptocornes, they will come back just give them time. alotta times a plant will melt when put in different water, or moved around, crypts dont like to be moved, so if you see one melting "dying", leave it in there it should come back.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW so nice! i love that sphynx SO MUCH. i might have to do that with my 5.5gal, looks GREAT.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> it looks great, but even though some of the plants "melt" like the cryptocornes, they will come back just give them time. alotta times a plant will melt when put in different water, or moved around, crypts dont like to be moved, so if you see one melting "dying", leave it in there it should come back.


Thanks for informing me... but I actually have had crypts for about 5-6 months now in my other tank. I have dealt with crypt rot too before. But every time it has occurred they come back even more beautiful than before.

Thanks for they complements everyone. I think she is pretty happy with this set up, gives her more swimming room and hiding spots


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice tank thats a 3 gallon right? im looking on alot of pictures for ideas for my next tank


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

ifish said:


> very nice tank thats a 3 gallon right? im looking on alot of pictures for ideas for my next tank


Actually it's a 5 gallon. The Eclipse Corner 5 ... love this series of tanks!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

they look so small in pictures lol they make mine look huge is it heavy to carry?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I don't carry it. It has a biowheel, so I only have to change around 30% of the water every week. I siphon the gravel to change the water.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

because im planing on getting a 3 gallon tank not a bowl this time so i can put fliter and all do you think its ot heavy for an adlut to carry?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I honestly think it's a hastle. I think it'll be heavy, definitely so. I think if you just get a bucket and a cheap $2-3 gravel siphon you are set. It's just so much easier and quicker...not to mention it will be less stressful on your fish when you get one.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i really am not allowed to do that in my room my mom will be soo stressed out. she is a neat freak i say that in a none mean way like it was hard enough to let me have a fish i think i prefer to do it in the bath room also all my supplies are there


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

ifish said:


> i really am not allowed to do that in my room my mom will be soo stressed out. she is a neat freak i say that in a none mean way like it was hard enough to let me have a fish i think i prefer to do it in the bath room also all my supplies are there


Well, I'm not sure what tanks you are looking at. But if you are going to get one with a Biowheel, I don't see much of a point if you are going to have to carry the tank to the bathroom to do the water change. You really don't need to change all the water, and I think to carry the tank, you are going to have to empty the tank half way to make it carriable.


----------

